# Louisiana Tree Rats?



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi, all! I recently acquired a litter of what I think are baby tree (roof) rats. Long story short, I accidentally destroyed their home while I was cleaning up my garden, and I felt obligated to take them in until they can fend for themselves. Here are some pictures of the babies when my daughter and I found them, when I got them settled in a new nest, and dropper-feeding:


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

I noticed right away that one of the babies was only about half the size of the others. Then I noticed that they were chewing her hair off! Poor little thing only had hair left around her eyes and her nose. It's since all grown back in, and she's now almost as big as the others. These pictures were taken at the same time; that's Dinky, the runt, on the left, and a sibling on the right. She was not nearly as developed.


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

I didn't handle them any more than necessary because I am planning to put them back into the wild. However, they are so skittish that it makes even putting food in the cage rather difficult. They will be playing on their toys and then see me coming and panic. I have to make sure that everyone is comfortably hidden before I open the lid. If one got out, I doubt I could catch them at this point. They use a litter box and are so, so cute!


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

I keep planning to put them outside, but the weather is so bad right now (for Louisiana). There is not much food available, and I promised my neighbor (who I stupidly told about the babies) that I wouldn't let them loose near our houses. So I keep on agonizing over what to do. I did buy another cage and separated the girls from the boys at about five weeks old; they were squirming so much, I hope I got everyone in the right group Anyway, if anyone has any advice about when and where to release them, it would be much appreciated. Also, please tell me if, indeed, these are tree rats, as I suspect. Thanks!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awe! I would not put them back in the wild as they have been cared by humans for they're young life. They might forget how to live in the wild. I've always loved those ears!  How long have you had them?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

You're such a sweet person  If their temperaments are okay, you could probably adopt them out haha... But I understand you wanting to put them back  they may have a hard time adjusting, but they might survive since they still have their instincts in tact!  

I would totally adopt one!!!! If you're planning on a trip to Michigan let me know!!!!! Lol... Roof rats are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

Awww, thanks! I really, really regret not handling them more. I've gone and gotten attached, and I can hardly bear thinking about all the things that will probably happen to them if I put them out. They're not much trouble since they started eating on their own, but I feel bad that they can't be let out of the cage. I'm just going to take my time and really weigh the options.

I found them the first week in November, and dropper-fed soy baby formula for about ten days. My husband was not too thrilled at first because feeding six babies every 3-4 hours didn't make me the most pleasant person to live with. But he's basically okay with them now, although I wish his friends would quit telling him to watch out for rabies and the Bubonic Plague


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, they're still young! You may be able to socialize them? I'm not sure... I know that rats who get more attention from their mothers at very young ages become more friendly, but you never know! They may be friendly as well.. If you do decide to do that, though, you have to be sure you can keep them and care for them... Have adopters if needed... It can be difficult.  whatever u decide, let us know !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelsi (Sep 20, 2013)

Considering these are wild animals, you took the right precautions to not handle them and hopefully have only fed them what they'd be able to find in the wild (other than their formula). I would recommend searching google for information on fostering wild animals, or contacting a local wildlife center/humane society (they're the real pros on this because they foster and release wild animals all the time!). I know there is a ton of excellent information out there on wild mice and rats but you may be able to find something on tree rats too. Unfortunately this happens very often to people.

I think it may help to instead of thinking of all the awful things that could happen out there, to think of how amazing it is they get a second chance at life! Some people wouldn't blink at the litter they'd disturbed (for fear of the bubonic plague lol) but you had it in your heart to put real time and effort into making sure these babies grow up strong for all the great experiences waiting for them. 

When it comes to deciding on whether to keep a fostered wild animal, my personal opinion is that what is wild is wild. The needs of a tree rat are high and they can only truly be met by their natural habitat; these creatures haven't been domesticated the way rats have been. Even so, maybe living in a simulated environment wouldn't be so bad as long as I loved my caretaker, but the reality is that they haven't been handled so they have no connection to you and in fact, a natural fear of you - consider their response a normal response of a wild animal and a good thing. I know they're cute (so. darn. cute.), but keeping the animal because you think they're pretty or too weak for the wild is really just keeping them for your own pleasure (or lack of displeasure) and to their own detriment. Unless the animal has a persisting illness or a life-long injury that would prevent them from thriving in the wild, their place is in nature! If, however, you believe there is a reason a baby would not be able to survive, that's when the conversation regarding adoption and socialization becomes an option.

I know it must be terrifying to think of letting go of your babies, but many other people have successfully done it and so can you! I hope you really take seriously what I've written. I'm sorry I can't give you more concrete instructions on how to introduce them back into the wild, but hopefully I've pointed you in the way of proper resources and given you a bit of support for your decision to release these creatures back to nature. Best of luck and I'd love to hear how things turn out! (And more pics of course)


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for your advice, Kelsi, I really appreciate it. I could keep them, but I know you're right. It would be a decision based on fear for them, not a loving decision. I'm just going to do my best to prepare a good place for them in the next couple of weeks and try to set them free by New Years. My friend across the street has a yard that backs up to some thickety-type woods with a small bayou, and this would probably be about as good a place as I could find. I'm going to start keeping their room colder, to try to get them ready for outside temps. And at least I can go and leave a bit of food back there in the woods periodically. I started out with baby formula, then 'young rat' blocks to be sure they got the right nutrition, but now I've added stuff like fresh purple-hull peas, strawberries, pecans, and greens out of my garden. They also love, love, love the 'cuties' oranges which, sadly, don't grow here. But I can always go leave them a few now and then.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

A member on here has a tree rat, I believe they rescued it before Tiny Tim's eyes were open and thus it wasn't safe to put him back or something? http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?105970-My-Roof-Rat-Tiny-Tim


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Oranges are toxic to males...


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Kelsi is absolutely right, definitely do not harbor wild animals unless it is absolutely necessary! It seems like the babies are thriving and are more than ready to go out into the wild. In the wild, they would have left the nest by now and would be foraging and developing the colony. Go ahead and release them into almost any wooded area, they will survive just fine. I recommend releasing them further away from a home environment so as not to introduce pests into someone's unsuspecting yard (as you know how quickly these can multiply, and how fast, crafty, and sneaky they are..). If you can get to a local park, that would likely be best. 
PLEASE check your state laws on this situation, as well! In many states, it is illegal to keep a native wild animal (like squirrels, foxes, rabbits, birds, etc) due to risk of introduction of disease. Check where it is legal to release rehabilitated wildlife. Rehabbing wild critters is fun and rewarding, but please do it responsibly!  

(PS: the "kids" are SO cute!! They have such pretty angular faces!)


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

That's interesting about oranges being toxic - thankfully it's only the rinds, which they weren't interested in.


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

That's interesting about oranges being toxic. I read up on it and thankfully it's only the rinds, which they weren't interested in. Hopefully no ill effects will ensue. Thanks for the info!We had a few days of beautiful weather, so I went ahead and put the babies back outside. After considering many sites, I finally just put them back in my garden, a few feet from where I found them. Don't tell my neighbor. I covered the door of their wooden house with some cardboard, and picked up the whole thing with the rats inside, put it in the spot I'd gotten ready, then took off the cardboard. I put some timothy hay around the outside of the their house, along with some flannel pieces, in case they wanted to add to their nest, then turned a big empty flower pot over on top of the house, being sure to leave enough room on one side for an exit. That was for the girls, and I did the same thing right next to them for the boys. Added a shallow bowl of water and a bowl of food under a third flowerpot (cracked pecans, rat blocks, fresh purple-hull peas) then piled leaves around all of it except for the entryways. It's been a week and the food is disappearing, so I'm optimistic. Thanks for all the feedback - it was really helpful!


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

A final glimpse - here's an 11 second video I recorded in slow motion of one of the boys having a workout on the flying saucer toy. I really liked this toy - I also had an upright wheel, but several of them would get on at a time, with some of them inevitably getting violently thrown off. I began to worry someone was going to get seriously hurt, so I got this one. Big improvement!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnR1QvY352Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Thanks again for all the invaluable input. Happy new year!


----------



## Kelsi (Sep 20, 2013)

woweeee to the video - that is one powerful little creature! Amazing that is was a bit slowed down, you could really see the body working. Really awesome. More awesome - you released them!! I'm totally rooting for them! But I have to say, even MORE awesome is that you released them in your backyard! I started cackling when I read that you did that cause I secretly was hoping you'd do that; they get their natural habitat, you get to see tree rats around your place and wonder if they're your grandkids. Win-win (and I totally condone keeping the neighbour in the dark)  Congratulations Lizawren!


----------



## Lizawren (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

